# New catfish set up... very pleased



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, im not a big Abu guy... and was in need of a new set up for big flatheads, something to pull in the 40-50lb fish. 

I love Shimano, currently have twin identical set Corvalus 401s on Ugly Stick catfish rods which are great, i love them... but they kinda struggle in heavy current and really cant handle anything massive, say over 35lbs. Plus casting big baits isnt happening. Shimano doesnt make any larger reels that have a levelwind, and are left-handed... so i had to shop around.

I came across the new Penn Squall series, they come in a level wind version, they come left handed, and the Squall 20LW is slightly larger... will hold plenty of 50lb mono, and has the big power handle. Plus they look badass and have 15lbs of drag. The larger sizes have 20lbs.

This is a big, beefy combo. The Berkley ECat 4 rod is heavy, but yet still has some flexibility and sensitivity. Its girthy, has some heft to it, 1 piece, 7-6 rated for 8oz. This is a perfect set up for any catfish one's likely to catch in rivers or lakes. The hard part is going to be waiting until spring to use it. Total investment reel: $109 on ebay. Rod was $54. 

Penn Squall 20LHLW on a Berkley ECat 4 from Catfish Connection, spooled with High Seas 50lb yellow mono:


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I use the Penn 310 going series. The thing I like about the Penns are they are bulletproof and easy to take apart and grease and oil. That Squall looks bad ass.

I have actually bought two of the Penn 310's this past year used. One looked like it came off the bottom of the lake but it cleaned up and has worked flawless.

From my experience, if you keep them oiled, they last forever.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

The Squall is the "new" updated 320gt2. I actually wanted a Fathom 25, but it really wasnt necessary for catfishing. The Squall 20 is PLENTY. Its not too big, but just big enough. Hard to explain.... I knew i would be running strictly 50lb mono on this reel, and i needed to fit at least 150-175 yards of line on it, and i want to say it took about 200yds, maybe 180-190. I was running 50lb braid, and was having it break A LOT from rubbing on coarse rip rap boulders, the big test mono should solve that prob. I dont prefer mono, but it actually better in abrasion type situations. The Squall 20 or 30 will hold plenty of the thick plastic stuff, lol... i wish it had more drag lbs. but oh well.

This Rod is sweet, worked out to be a good fit.

I also have a Abu Garcia 6501 C3 lefty for SALE if anyone is interested
In it for $60.


----------

